# 39w T5's



## MarkP (13 Dec 2008)

how many 39w T5 tubes do you guys recommend i use on a 3x2x2 tank, and what tubes do i go for, colour/kelvin etc

thanks
mark


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Dec 2008)

Are you wanting to go high tec or low tec... are you wanting CO2 injection... We cannot help much unless you post your aims.
Take a look at this thread for tube colour references:

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=555


----------



## MarkP (13 Dec 2008)

sorry i didnt give enough info,, the tank will low tech, but i will use CO2.
hth


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Dec 2008)

i would stick with just 2 x 39w tubes then (1wpg), and T5's give almost double the output to T8's so it will still be higher than this.


----------



## MarkP (13 Dec 2008)

if i wanted to go high tech? would 4 x 39w t5's be enough.
sorry for all the questions,    i,m new to the planted tank game.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Dec 2008)

MarkP said:
			
		

> if i wanted to go high tech? would 4 x 39w t5's be enough.
> sorry for all the questions,    i,m new to the planted tank game.



You could still add 1 or 2 more tubes on if you wish, take a look at this thread here:  Setting up a higher tech tank


----------



## MarkP (14 Dec 2008)

thanks for the replys Aaron,  i do have another option i think i could use, i have a arcadia series 3 metal halide unit it,s a single 250w with 2 x t8 tubes.
i have looked at verious bulb supplies but can only find a 4000k lamp that will fit, i,m finding it hard to find FC-2 250w metal halide bulbs can anyone point in the right direction for a lamp of around 6000K to 7000K  :?: 

Mark


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Dec 2008)

Have you tried Lampspecs?


----------



## MarkP (14 Dec 2008)

yes i looked at lampspecs, they do a 5200k which might be ok, should i run the t8,s with a higher k or go lower than the 5200k halide lamp.


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Dec 2008)

MarkP said:
			
		

> yes i looked at lampspecs, they do a 5200k which might be ok, should i run the t8,s with a higher k or go lower than the 5200k halide lamp.



it depends on the colour you are after:
pink/ red - <4000k
green - 4000-8000k
white - 10 000-12 000k
blue - 12 000k>

I am just generalising with those figures, so choose a combination which will show off the fishes & plants colours off best.


----------



## MarkP (14 Dec 2008)

the t8 tubes are cheap enough    so i can get few and experiment with the colour balance, thanks for your help...


----------



## TDI-line (14 Dec 2008)

MarkP said:
			
		

> if i wanted to go high tech? would 4 x 39w t5's be enough.
> sorry for all the questions,    i,m new to the planted tank game.



My tank is is roughly 6' x 2' x 2', and i run 8 x 39W t5's, so 4 would be fine for a high tech setup for yourself.


----------

